# KC Area Merry New Year's Herf!!! (Sat. Dec. 29th)



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

What a name for a herf huh? Anywho, we are going to try for one more get together at Fox & Hound before we are unable to do this there due to the Jan. 1st. smoking ban. :hn We pretty much decided on December 29th at the Post Turkey Day herf. So, let's everybody get signed up and make this a herf to remember. You gotta come out and show off all those new Christmas presents to your bro's that will be as excited as you are ya know. :ss

It seems like most everyone is liking the 1 pm start and then ending whenever we're done. So, we'll say Sat. Dec. 29th from 1 pm until ????.


1. ultramag
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

Ya'll know the procedure, please copy and add yourself to list. It should go without saying that all are welcome. Hopefully some out of town BOTL's may be in the Kansas City area for the holidays and can make it as well. Also, there are some faces in the area that have never shown up, now is your chance. You guys are missing great get togethers with friendly folks that share your interests. :tu I look forward to seeing you all there. :chk


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

It seems like most everyone is liking the 1 pm start and then ending whenever we're done. So, we'll say Sat. Dec. 29th from 1 pm until ????.

1. ultramag
2. woops
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

Although I can't be 100% sure at this time, I will say "probable". Sounds like fun!


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

woops said:


> 1. ultramag
> 2. woops
> 3. Dantzig
> 4.
> ...


Sounds like great fun!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

1. ultramag
2. woops
3. sutton219-BIG MAYBE
4. Dantzig
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


Havent talked to the boss...but her dad is in town and if my boys are @ thier moms there is a chance I can make it up there....so we will see..




Shawn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

1. ultramag
2. woops
3. sutton219-BIG MAYBE
4. Dantzig
5. monsoon
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


Ahhhhh, Hell yeah !!!!!


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Big maybe for me too but it might just happen - :ss


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

1. ultramag
2. woops
3. sutton219-BIG MAYBE
4. Dantzig
5. monsoon
6. gkitty217
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

This should be a great time. Everyone will be so full of the holiday cheer (among other things). Let's hope we get one of the good servers.


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

1. ultramag
2. woops
3. sutton219-BIG MAYBE
4. Dantzig
5. monsoon
6. gkitty217
7. IslandRick
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

This should be a great time. Everyone will be so full of the holiday cheer (among other things). Let's hope we get one of the good servers.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

> This should be a great time. Everyone will be so full of the holiday cheer (among other things). Let's hope we get one of the good servers.


I vote that we request Jennifer. She was awesome


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> Big maybe for me too but it might just happen - :ss


That would be great Andrew, would love to be able to put a face w/ the name. Hope ya make it! :tu


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Put me down on the maybe list.
I will be there if I have the day off.


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

Another maybe from me also. Weather will play a big role.


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

dantzig said:


> I vote that we request Jennifer. She was awesome


I'm good with that. She was great Or what was the name of that other chick we had in October when we were on the other side? Or was she a Jennifer too?


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm a maybe but doubtful. We are supposed to head back east that morning.

Anyone up for a pre-herf on the 27th or 28th?


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

ultramag said:


> That would be great Andrew, would love to be able to put a face w/ the name. Hope ya make it! :tu


I couldn't agree more sir - there's going to be a few faces there that I'd like to put with the name. Right now I'm about 60% sure that I'll be there - weather permitting and all - I'll keep you all posted on the "progress".


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

It will depend on when the baby comes and what kinda mood the wife is in! I hope to make it, though. :ss


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

Really hoping to make it this time! How late would you guess it will go? (later is better....) :ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Greerzilla said:


> I'm a maybe but doubtful. We are supposed to head back east that morning.
> 
> Anyone up for a pre-herf on the 27th or 28th?


I work those 2 days, but could be free in the evening. Maybe we can get together for a smoke on Friday night (the 28th)

I'll shoot ya a PM, bro !


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

GKitty217 said:


> I'm good with that. She was great Or what was the name of that other chick we had in October when we were on the other side? Or was she a Jennifer too?


Can we request Jennifer when the reservation is made? When I was in the Restaurant & Bar biz (In a previous lifetime) we took requests for specific server's all the time. Lookin forward to the Herf, possibly around for the pre-Herf as well. With the weather the way it is, I'm up for a smoke just about anytime that it's not in my garage! :ss

Rick


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

field said:


> Really hoping to make it this time! How late would you guess it will go? (later is better....) :ss


I think I left about 9 or so last time and there were still plenty of brothers hanging out.

I would have left earlier, if it hadn't been for Allan (the bad influence that he is  ).


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

The last two of us left about 11pm I think. Staying later would be no problem if there is still stuff going on. What time frame are you looking at?



field said:


> Really hoping to make it this time! How late would you guess it will go? (later is better....) :ss


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Greerzilla said:


> I'm a maybe but doubtful. We are supposed to head back east that morning.
> 
> Anyone up for a pre-herf on the 27th or 28th?


Sure. I'm game for herfing as much as possible :ss


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

sutton219, cf2112, Greerzilla, CaddoMoney & field. It would be great to finally meet all of these fine BOTL and to see everyone else again.



field said:


> Really hoping to make it this time! How late would you guess it will go? (later is better....) :ss


I hit my limit of three cigars (sissy!) and left around 9:30 or 10pm last time. Maybe I'll shoot for a fourth this time?!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

well I have a feeling I will have a better than ave. chance of making it...just have to make sure boys are @ moms and the weather isnt too bad...






Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

you bastages really need to give someone a heads-up when you post new topics like these. :tu

i'll have to see what's going on with me. my wifes "work" schedule is all jacked up for the holidays. i haven't a clue if/when she works.

mark me as a "maybe".



ultramag said:


> try for one more get together at Fox & Hound before we are *unable to do this there due to the Jan. 1st. smoking ban*. :hn
> It seems like most everyone is liking the 1 pm start and then ending whenever we're done. So, we'll say Sat. Dec. 29th from 1 pm until ????.
> 
> 1. ultramag
> ...


i didn't know there was a smoking ban coming? i thought that was just downtown KC on the MO side??
is this a "county" thing, or is it a KS state thing, cuz i haven't heard about it until now.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

IHT said:


> you bastages really need to give someone a heads-up when you post new topics like these. :tu
> 
> i'll have to see what's going on with me. my wifes "work" schedule is all jacked up for the holidays. i haven't a clue if/when she works.
> 
> ...


The ban kicking us in the proverbial sack at Fox & Hound is Overland Park, KS I think Greg. Great news especially after your post about Maxim's newsletter sentiments.  Hope you'll be able to make it.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

1. ultramag
2. woops
3. sutton219-BIG MAYBE
4. Dantzig
5. monsoon
6. gkitty217
7. IslandRick
8. CaddoMoney-MAYBE
9. IHT-MAYBE
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> you bastages really need to give someone a heads-up when you post new topics like these. :tu
> 
> i'll have to see what's going on with me. my wifes "work" schedule is all jacked up for the holidays. i haven't a clue if/when she works.
> 
> ...


My understanding is that it's a city thing ...... Overland Park. You are sayin' that KC Mo is ready to enact one as well ? .... damn, that sucks. We are really gunna be limited as to where we can herf in the comming months, aren't we.

As for this one .... sure would be good to see ya there, Greg.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

1. ultramag
2. woops
3. sutton219-BIG MAYBE
4. Dantzig
5. monsoon
6. gkitty217
7. IslandRick
8. CaddoMoney-MAYBE
9. IHT-MAYBE
10.field-maybe
11.JHawk-maybe
12.JaKaAch-maybe
13.cf2112-maybe
14.Greerzilla-maybe
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Caught up the list. Thanks for the help ssutton219. Please add yourself even if as a maybe and then update as you know. It helps keep track of the headcount for reservations. When I trick Doug into making the reservations again I want it to be as easy on him as possible. :ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ultramag said:


> 1. ultramag
> 2. woops
> 3. sutton219-BIG MAYBE
> 4. Dantzig
> ...


I am easily tricked .... and accept bribes ! :tu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i thought westport and all that was non-smoking as well? i don't know cuz i don't make it down to KC often, just from my place to the airport and back.

there's a "sidepockets" somewhere in Bonner Springs, which is too much to ask for Chad to drive, as it's right down the street from me. last i heard, they allowed smoking... or, maybe we can do it up north somewhere...
if it's just overland park, then we just have to find a spot with enough room in the smoking section for up to 15+ ppl that allows pipes/cigars (and has decent food/beer).


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

IHT said:


> i thought westport and all that was non-smoking as well? i don't know cuz i don't make it down to KC often, just from my place to the airport and back.
> 
> there's a "sidepockets" somewhere in Bonner Springs, which is too much to ask for Chad to drive, as it's right down the street from me. last i heard, they allowed smoking... or, maybe we can do it up north somewhere...
> if it's just overland park, then we just have to find a spot with enough room in the smoking section for up to 15+ ppl that allows pipes/cigars (and has decent food/beer).


If Sidepockets does permit cigar smoking, there's one at the Englewood Road exit off Hwy 169. I don't know if that would be considered centrally located for everyone.

I've heard there is a Micro Brewery in Westport called McCoy's Public House that has a cigar room and a Humidor. I don't know how many people it can handle. Maybe one of the other KC Gorillas knows something about it.

Rick


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

IHT said:


> i thought westport and all that was non-smoking as well? i don't know cuz i don't make it down to KC often, just from my place to the airport and back.
> 
> there's a "sidepockets" somewhere in Bonner Springs, which is too much to ask for Chad to drive, as it's right down the street from me. last i heard, they allowed smoking... or, maybe we can do it up north somewhere...
> if it's just overland park, then we just have to find a spot with enough room in the smoking section for up to 15+ ppl that allows pipes/cigars (and has decent food/beer).


You can currently smoke in Westport. I smoke cigars in the cigar room at McCoy rather frequently. They have great food and beer too. I've heard nothing about a KCMO smoking ban . . .


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

I drove by a bar in Olathe that had big sign in the window "Smokers Welcome".
It is near the AMC Studio 30 movie theater on 119th and Strang Line, O'Shays I think.

I will inquire about their thoughts on group of cigars smokers. OK pipes too.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

dantzig said:


> You can currently smoke in Westport. I smoke cigars in the cigar room at McCoy rather frequently. They have great food and beer too. I've heard nothing about a KCMO smoking ban . . .


we've been there a couple times, and sad to say, the experience sucks when you have a room full of cigar/pipe smokers (it will only hold about 8-10 comfortably), then they close the door and give you zero ventilation. 20 minutes later and there's no oxygen to breathe (surprised the cigars/pipes kept burning).
no doubt the food/drink was good, but i feel like that treat the smokers like that funky lookin dude locked in the basement in the movie goonies.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> I drove by a bar in Olathe that had big sign in the window "Smokers Welcome".
> It is near the AMC Studio 30 movie theater on 119th and Strang Line, O'Shays I think.
> 
> I will inquire about their thoughts on group of cigars smokers. OK pipes too.


Greg I saw that picture and thought that you were going to say you learned how to use a tripod and the selftimer on your camera..:r

I called O'Shays and they said cigar smokers are also welcome.

BUT a membership is required. 
BUT its only $10.00 a year, and a member can bring guests.


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

I used to live there. There is a bar called the Daily dose on 135th and Quivera, (on Quivera) west side of the street. There is a fairly large bar, the used to sell cigars, small selection, but I used to get some martinis, and smoke there... cool atmosphere.

Mark


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

JaKaAch said:


> BUT a membership is required.
> BUT its only $10.00 a year, and a member can bring guests.


that sounds easily do-able for the future (for me).


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

IHT said:


> that sounds easily do-able for the future (for me).


:tpd: $10 a year would be no problem at all for a nice place to herf. Thanks for checking it out for us Jeff. :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

As for Westport, I was in a little spot called "Harry's" in Westport a few weeks ao that allowed cigars .... I do say "little" though. Very small bar area.

On the plaza, there is a spot called O'Douds Old Dublin, that is cigar & pipe freindly....or was a few months back.

Shooters in Olathe allows cigars ... and I think Sidepockets in Olathe is still smoking, but I dunno if they allow cigars & pipes or not.

There's a little place (DIVE) called (DIVE) The Cigar Box on (DIVE) 15th-ish & Grand Ave that is cigar (DIVE) freindly. They have great food, but you worry about catching syphylis as you take in the atmosphere.

Harry's by the River Market still cigar friendly ?

Worse come to worse, there's allways The Outlaw.

edit- The Majestic Steakhouse is cigar-happy. Lots of bucks to get in though, from what I understand.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

monsoon said:


> As for Westport, I was in a little spot called "Harry's" in Westport a few weeks ao that allowed cigars .... I do say "little" though. Very small bar area.
> 
> On the plaza, there is a spot called O'Douds Old Dublin, that is cigar & pipe freindly....or was a few months back.
> 
> ...


I have never been to Cigar Box -- although there might be "interesting" things to look at (from what I hear)! Harry's Country Club in the River Market was smoker friendly a few months ago -- I would assume it still is that way. There is also the Cedar Box a little closer to me in Lees Summit -- I know the owner would be happy to have us and is willing to stay as late as we need!


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Weather permitting, there's a 90% chance that I'll be there... :ss


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Added allanb3369 to the list. :tu

1. ultramag
2. woops
3. sutton219-BIG MAYBE
4. Dantzig
5. monsoon
6. gkitty217
7. IslandRick
8. CaddoMoney-MAYBE
9. IHT-MAYBE
10.field-maybe
11.JHawk-maybe
12.JaKaAch-maybe
13.cf2112-maybe
14.Greerzilla-maybe
15.allanb3369
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

That's a bunch of maybe's. Any of you guys have any better idea if you can make it or not yet. Just asking due to making reservations, if not no big deal.


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm out I have a Christmas/New Years party that night. I'm going to miss the Fox n Hound



ultramag said:


> Added allanb3369 to the list. :tu
> 
> 1. ultramag
> 2. woops
> ...


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

Damn and I was lucky 13 too.


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

ultramag said:


> The last two of us left about 11pm I think. Staying later would be no problem if there is still stuff going on. What time frame are you looking at?


Thats just fine. Not really looking for anything specific, just did not want to show up at 6 if everyone was leaving a 5:30 

Sounds great so far, as long as I am in the greater KC area, I dont care if its Olathe, Bonner Springs, OPKS, or downtown. I will do my best to get there!

:ss


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

ultramag said:


> That's a bunch of maybe's. Any of you guys have any better idea if you can make it or not yet. Just asking due to making reservations, if not no big deal.


Change my maybe to a yes - unless the weather prevents me from driving north, I'll be there.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

I'm confused, but there is a really good chance I'll be in KC on the 29th. So, is this happening at F&H in OP, or has the venue changed?


FYI- It's good to be the KING!


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

Oog Oog said:


> I'm confused, but there is a really good chance I'll be in KC on the 29th. So, is this happening at F&H in OP, or has the venue changed?


It would be good to have you there. Come if you can.

We're still at the Fox & Hound. All of the "location" talk is about finding a new spot after the first of the year. That's when the OP smoking ban takes place, and we'll have to find another place to herf.

**The December herf will be at the Fox & Hound.*


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Two weeks and counting. Who is super-stoked?

THIS CHICK!!! :chk


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Well Good New....as long as my Ex has my boys I will be there with my wife...Hope to know more this weekend!!!






Shawn


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> I'm a maybe but doubtful. We are supposed to head back east that morning.
> 
> Anyone up for a pre-herf on the 27th or 28th?


David -- and anyone else -- I am more likely to be there for a pre herf on one of these days... around 5.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Okay ...

Chad (Ultramag) hollered at me to give Fox & Hound a call & reserve up a spot ... soooo ...

We are set up for ...

*Date - Dec. 29th
Time - 1pm till ???
Attendees - 10-12 gorillas (maybe more ... maybe less)
Reservations under - "Doug Stevens" and/or "Club Stogie"*

Just a note ... This is UFC night again & we will need to pay ($5/each) to stay later than 9pm, in which case there will assuredly be much loud, drunken banter surrounding us. Oh, for joy.


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

monsoon said:


> Just a note ... This is UFC night again & we will need to pay ($5/each) to stay later than 9pm, in which case there will assuredly be much loud, drunken banter surrounding us. Oh, for joy.


Can't be much worse than the KU/MU game. That place was packed. As long as it's not those whiny Florida fans again, I'll be ok. I can't stand crybabies.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

GKitty217 said:


> *Can't be much worse than the KU/MU game*. That place was packed. As long as it's not those whiny Florida fans again, I'll be ok. I can't stand crybabies.


Wanna bet ? :mn


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

monsoon said:


> Okay ...
> 
> Chad (Ultramag) hollered at me to give Fox & Hound a call & reserve up a spot ... soooo ...
> 
> ...


Thank you Doug, it is much appreciated. If you ever need someone called at 2 'o clock in the morning, I'm your guy. :tu


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Is it herfday yet?!?!? 

I wanna herf!!!

I'm all :mn today.... and i'm not the monkeys


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm getting excited gentlemen - the 10 day forecast is calling for a 60% chance of snow on the 29th but a high of 42 low of 28. We were planning to head up that Friday and stay with family and come home on Sunday - I should still be able to make it as long as the temps stay up - we'll see. 

I can't wait!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

I can't say for sure, but it's looking as if i'll be out of town this day...
I may be getting back in town on this day, so I may be able to stop in around 5 or so. Hopefully this thing will still be rolling around this time.

We'll see what happens.
blake.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

tecnorobo said:


> I can't say for sure, but it's looking as if i'll be out of town this day...
> I may be getting back in town on this day, so I may be able to stop in around 5 or so. Hopefully this thing will still be rolling around this time.
> 
> We'll see what happens.
> blake.


Definitely stop by. I can almost guarantee that we'll still be going well past 5pm!


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

I fly back in to KC at 11 AM Saturday, so I should see you all there by mid afternoon. Lookin forward to the Herf!

:cb

Rick


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

3 days until herfing shenannigans! I've got my digicam all charged up and ready to go, so we can post some pics. 

:chk


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

The weather for this weekend is looking much better than it was last weekend. I'm 100% go - my stepson will probably come with me if there's room at the table - yes, he's over 21.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

:chkLooks like I'm going to have the day off.:chk
Hoping for a big crowd of KC herfers...:tu

I wish we had a Dancing Gorilla smiley..


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

JaKaAch said:


> :chkLooks like I'm going to have the day off.:chk
> Hoping for a big crowd of KC herfers...:tu
> 
> I wish we had a Dancing Gorilla smiley..












Life is good when you got a big banana. :tu


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

monsoon said:


> *Life is good when you got a big banana.* :tu


I see someone using that in their signature.:r


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

99% chance I will be there with my wonderful wfe....Cant wait to finally meet some of the KC crew!!!





Shawn


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

OK - Updated RSVP list -Please correct me if I'm wrong. I'm just trying to get an idea of how many tables we're going to need to comandeer.

1. ultramag
2. woops
3. sutton219 +1 - 99% Positive
4. Dantzig
5. monsoon
6. gkitty217
7. IslandRick
8. CaddoMoney +1
9. IHT - MAYBE
10.field - maybe
11.JHawk - maybe
12.JaKaAch 
13.cf2112 - maybe
14.Greerzilla - maybe
15.allanb3369
16.Oog Oog - Maybe
17.
18.
19.
20.

12 - Yes (99% or better odds)
6 - Maybe (Some likely, some not)

Maybe with that many gorillas we'll be able to build up a sufficient cloud of idiot-repellant and keep the UFCers at a tolerable distance. I'm looking forward to seeing old faces and meeting new ones.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

Well -- I am a daddy! Brett Heim arrived on Christmas Eve. There have been a few problems, but mother and baby are both fine. We will be in the hospital for a few more days. I can try to get away but I doubt I can. I think monsoon has my cell and can give me a call to let me know if there is a pre herf going on. Take it easy guys and gals! :ss:tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Congrats brother !!!!!!!!!!

Don't think I'll be pre-herfing ... stuff came up.... understood if you can't make it out. Again .. Congrats on the new addition !


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

JHawk said:


> Well -- I am a daddy! Brett Heim arrived on Christmas Eve. There have been a few problems, but mother and baby are both fine. We will be in the hospital for a few more days. I can try to get away but I doubt I can. I think monsoon has my cell and can give me a call to let me know if there is a pre herf going on. Take it easy guys and gals! :ss:tu


Congrats Jon, I'm very glad to hear things are going well for you three. I think we can give you an excused absence if you can't make this one. :tu

Here are some balloons for the new addition!!!:bl


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Congrats JHawk!!!!




Well I will not beable to make it.had a blow out last night on the way home an my cigar/herf mony went to 2 tires this morn...enjoy and I will watch the herf threads for the next one..





Shawn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Gunna miss ya, brother. Was looking forward to meeting you.



ssutton219 said:


> Congrats JHawk!!!!
> 
> Well I will not beable to make it.had a blow out last night on the way home an my cigar/herf mony went to 2 tires this morn...enjoy and I will watch the herf threads for the next one..
> 
> Shawn


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

kinda sucks I have not been able to make it to a KC herf..but this new year will be a batter one for me so I should be able to make the next..I think my wife is more upset that I will be home...LOL..Enjoy and all be safe!!





Shawn


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> Well I will not beable to make it.had a blow out last night on the way home an my cigar/herf mony went to 2 tires this morn...enjoy and I will watch the herf threads for the next one..


Sorry to hear that Shawn, I was looking forward to herfing with you again.

If anyone has any reccomendations of KC B&Ms to hit while I'm in town, please let me know in order of preference. Outlaw is already on my list. :ss

Less than 48 hours to go!!!


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

CaddoMoney said:


> Sorry to hear that Shawn, I was looking forward to herfing with you again.
> 
> If anyone has any reccomendations of KC B&Ms to hit while I'm in town, please let me know in order of preference. Outlaw is already on my list. :ss
> 
> Less than 48 hours to go!!!


Hey Shawn get up there and I can get you some gas money..:tu

Outlaw is a very nice B&M, but $$$.

Across the street from the where we are going to herf is the Cigar and Tabac.
Good selection and a little better prices..


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

Crud ...... have a little glitch ..... not sure if I'll get to make it or not. Should find out for sure later tonight.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

woops said:


> Crud ...... have a little glitch ..... not sure if I'll get to make it or not. Should find out for sure later tonight.


Hope you are able to make it, Darien !

21 hours and counting !!!


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

woops said:


> Crud ...... have a little glitch ..... not sure if I'll get to make it or not. Should find out for sure later tonight.


Dang it Man. Hope you can find some glitch-it-fixer!!

If you need some help with something shoot me a PM..:tu


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

monsoon said:


> Hope you are able to make it, Darien !
> 
> 21 hours and counting !!!





JaKaAch said:


> Dang it Man. Hope you can find some glitch-it-fixer!!
> 
> If you need some help with something shoot me a PM..:tu


Yeah, I've really been looking forward to this last herf of 2007. Thanks guys.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

woops said:


> Yeah, I've really been looking forward to this last herf of 2007. Thanks guys.


And ..... you're suposed to have bought a pipe by now as well. :r

ummm...yeah....didn't you get the memo ? p


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm in! See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Well kc herfers, count me in as of now. Like I said earlier, I'll probably be a bit late so hopefully all of ya'll will be herfin up a storm still when I get there. 

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Just a few more hours to go!!!:chk


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> Just a few more hours to go!!!:chk


Indeed!:chk See ya'll there.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*IF* (notice the size of that "if" - it's big) i make it, and i only say that because my son isn't being very cooperative right now, i'll only be there long enough to eat, smoke a pipe, maybe play a game of pool with my son, and obviously bring my son with me.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

I am hoping to get out of here in about a hour or so. 
See ya all soon..:ss


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm running a little behind, but will be there by 2 or 3. See ya there Greg and everyone else.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

ultramag said:


> I'm running a little behind, but will be there by 2 or 3. See ya there Greg and everyone else.


I'll probably be there around 2 or 3 also. (With my girlfriend :tu)


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm here with a small but growing crew - herf on!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

back home already. sorry i couldn't stay long.
tecnorobo called me after i left, so i missed him again.

doug and dantzig, thanks for the cigars. it's not that i don't smoke cigars, or don't want them, i just have issues with receiving so many gracious gifts that i dont' deserve. that's my hesitancy for not wanting gifts, i get way too many and i feel awkward about it, so don't take it personal that i don't want anything...


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

IHT said:


> back home already. sorry i couldn't stay long.
> tecnorobo called me after i left, so i missed him again.
> 
> doug and dantzig, thanks for the cigars. it's not that i don't smoke cigars, or don't want them, i just have issues with receiving so many gracious gifts that i dont' deserve. that's my hesitancy for not wanting gifts, i get way too many and i feel awkward about it, so don't take it personal that i don't want anything...


No, I know exactly what happened. You just didn't want to see me :tu (just playing Greg). Don't worry brother. Sometime soon...

It was a great time. I'd really like to do this again soon. Thanks to everyone who gifted me smokes and such. It was great meeting some folks I didn't know. Had an awesome time chatting with you Doug, and Chad.

Here's to more!


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

Had a great time seeing everybody and getting to meet some folks I hadn't met yet (Jeff, Critch, Warren, Andrew, and Blake). Already looking forward to the next Herf, wherever that may be! Hope you all have a great new year!

:cb

Rick


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Thanks for another great time everyone !!! Alan, sorry we missed you, brother....we're gunna have to do this again soon. Was great meeting new faces and seeing old ones again ... have a grand new year, safe & sound ... & will see ya'll at the next one !


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

Good times! So great to see everyone again and great to be able to put faces with those of you that I met for the first time. It was a good crowd tonight! I wish I had made it around to visit with everyone. Next time! 

Have a great New Year!


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

A Good time had by this gorilla. It was fun to Herf with the guys and gals from the past herfs. Plus it was nice to Herf with some that I haven't met yet, since I missed the one last month.

Thanks for the "box passes" from everyone. Its fun to share and get a chance to try a new smoke.

Blake (Technorobo) have you recovered from that Litto Gomez yet?:r


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes indeed, another great KC herf is in the books. It was good to see many of you again as well as meet some more members. Looking forward to the next one already!!!


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Just got home from KC and back to a real internet connection - I had a great time at the herf, it was good to meet the KC crew. Everyone was very hospitable and generous. I cannot wait to meet up with everyone again. I should be able to get the pics up tomorrow sometime. Does anyone have a full list of everyone that was there? I'll be the first to admit that I'm terrible with names, but I'm great with faces, so I should be able to recognize you all again. I can't wait until the next one, had a great time - thanks again everyone. 

I'll update more tomorrow.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Ultramag (Chad)
monsoon (Doug)
IHT (Greg)
Gkitty (Crystal)
field 
dantzig +1 (Jachin and Stephanie)
woops (Darien)
JaKaAch (Jeff)
IslandRick +1 (Rick and ???)
CaddoMoney +1 (Andrew and Tom)
Oog Oog +1 (Warren and ???)
Technorobo (Blake)

My apologies for the couple names I forgot as well as anyone I may have overlooked. This should get you started anyway Andrew. It was great to meet you face to face brother. Hopefully we'll do it again. It's my understanding that some members are looking at a Spring herf in Springfield, MO that would be kinda in the middle. :tu


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Ultramag (Chad)
monsoon (Doug)
IHT (Greg)
Gkitty (Crystal)
field (Critch)
dantzig +1 (Jachin and Stephanie)
woops (Darien)
JaKaAch (Jeff)
IslandRick +1 (Rick and ???)
CaddoMoney +1 (Andrew and Tom)
Oog Oog +1 (Warren and ???)
Technorobo (Blake)

Did you forget someone?? The blinky eyed one?


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

Great Herf! It was great meeting you guys! I am just sorry I did not get all the way around the table, and wish I could have stayed longer. Thanks to all for a great time, some nice smokes, and even better company! Happy New year to you all!

Critch


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

field said:


> Great Herf! It was great meeting you guys! I am just sorry I did not get all the way around the table, and wish I could have stayed longer. Thanks to all for a great time, some nice smokes, and even better company! Happy New year to you all!
> 
> Critch


Was great to met ya, Critch !! ... Glad you could come. Gunna have to do this again really soon !


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

ultramag (Chad)
monsoon (Doug)
IHT (Greg & Jackson the fledgling Apache Pilot and Lego fanatic)
Gkitty (Crystal)
field (Critch)
dantzig +1 (Jachin and Stephanie)
woops (Darien)
JaKaAch (Jeff)
IslandRick +1 (Rick and Rebecca)
CaddoMoney +1 (Andrew and Tom)
Oog Oog +1 (Warren and Craig)
Technorobo (Blake)

Such a great turn out. I had an awesome time. Old friends and new friends alike. Very generous and friendly atmosphere as always. If you weren't there, you missed out on some great moments. We got bribed by the bar and then shafted for our tables. 

Andrew, thanks for being the responsible one and bringing a camera and extra bags. I apparently was having a blonde day. I showed up completely unprepared. I can't wait to see the pics.

Critch, it was great to meet you. I'm really glad the timing worked out so you could make it. Hopefully, you can make it to another in the future and stay a little bit longer. 


Happy Newt Ears everybody!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

GKitty217 said:


> Happy Newt Ears everybody!












(see ya tonight!)


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

monsoon said:


> (see ya tonight!)


Are you mocking me?!? I think you've made quite enough jokes at my expense this weekend. Not to mention the beating you gave at your obscure board game. I hope your ego's happy now.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> Ultramag (Chad)
> monsoon (Doug)
> IHT (Greg)
> Gkitty (Crystal)
> ...


Nope, that's IHT, or at least I think that's who you are talking about. I did forget Jack though. Tell the little man he is my most sincere apologies Greg.

BTW, Crystal, I think Doug is on to something here. That thing doesn't even have ears.


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

Sorry I missed you guys and gals. I arrived at Fox & Hound at 7:50 PM, called Doug and found y'all had already left! Who knew it was going to end so early! 

Santa had a big bag of miscellaneous accessories (and a few cigars!) so am looking forward to the next herf - wherever that might be. :ss

Happy New Year - and all the best in 2008 :tu


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

allanb3369 said:


> Sorry I missed you guys and gals. I arrived at Fox & Hound at 7:50 PM, called Doug and found y'all had already left! Who knew it was going to end so early!
> 
> Santa had a big bag of miscellaneous accessories (and a few cigars!) so am looking forward to the next herf - wherever that might be. :ss
> 
> Happy New Year - and all the best in 2008 :tu


It was a pretty good Herf Allan. Hope to see you at the next KC Herf, where ever it is.
*
:fu Overland Park and their Smoking Ban.:fu*


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's the pics of the herf - unfortunately they were taken after Greg left, so he's not in any of them. If you need to see a pic of him, check out his avatar. 

It really was a great time - thank you all for the sticks that were passed around. I hope that everyone enjoys the Partagas SRs during the winter moths. Thank you KC crew for being so welcoming - I hope that our herfing paths cross again soon!

I apologize that I can't identify everyone in the pics - I really am terrible with names and don't want to offend anyone - also it's my anniversary and my wife is about to kill me if I don't start getting ready to go out (that would pretty much put an end to any future herfing), feel free to reply with pics in a quote if you can help ID everyone.

Also, I'm not in the pics, that's part of the whole witness protection thing. Just look at my avatar, and imagine short hair and a cigar instead of a lobster:ss

Enough babbling - on to the pics...

















































































Rick (IslandRick) and Doug (monsoon)









Jachin (dantzig) and Steph









Chad (ultramag) with his gear.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

My buddies name is Gregg (OK Craig is good enough in a noisy pub) That's us on the left in the first pic with matching crossed-arm body language...


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

It was great to see some familiar faces again, put some other faces to names, and meet some completely new people at the herf. I was hoping that Stephanie would decide to enjoy a cigar at the herf but she wasn't feeling quite herself that day. She said that she still had a good time.

Shawn, Jon, and Allan--hope to catch you at the next herf!


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

allanb3369 said:


> Sorry I missed you guys and gals. I arrived at Fox & Hound at 7:50 PM, called Doug and found y'all had already left! Who knew it was going to end so early!


In our defense, we didn't "leave early" we got shafted. Apparently, UFC reservations supercede CS reservations. If we had stayed we would have been crammed uncomfortably in a dark corner.

I know, let's show those guys and never go back there again. :r


----------

